# Vendor



## Watchful (May 4, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2016)

If he doesn't sell it, you don't need it!   You wouldn't think the local FD would take too kindly to his use of their hydrant as an advertising stand though...


----------



## Watchful (May 4, 2016)

You got it. It's Ed, the Hotdogger...according to the sign anyways, never tried a hotdog from there or any stand for that matter.
Thanks for the comment.


----------

